# Article 4 of the Belgic Confession vis-a-vis the Authorship of Hebrews



## WAWICRUZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Article 4 of the Belgic Confession posits that the apostle Paul was the author of the letter to the Hebrews. Since its authorship is still the subject of debate, must we hold to the affirmative view in order to be "confessional"?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Warren,

Gootjes' recent book on the Belgic discusses the letter from Geneva that gave its approbation to the Belgic as well as its desire for the Pauline authorship to be removed.

Some denominations have removed it (Reformed Church in the US, Canadian Reformed Churches) while others have retained it (Free Reformed, URC, etc.).

The issue at stake is it canonicity, regardless of who wrote it. That being said, as one of my colleagues always says when listening to those who are being examined for candidacy and ordination, "I do not have any reason not to believe Paul wrote Hebrews."


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 5, 2010)

Like Daniel says, it all depends on the edition of the Belgic Confession you're talking about. The CanRC edition doesn't include Pauline authorship of Hebrews. Our churches are serious about confessional subscription and that's why it was removed. Confessions can be changed.


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for that, Rev.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I don't see why it would matter in light of the fact that Paul _did_ write the Epistle to the Hebrews.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 11, 2010)

VERY FEW credible schollars for the last 300 years has believed that the Apostle Paul wrote hebrews. It was even a minority posistion in the early church from what I have read. This is one reason why the WCF is superior to the Belgic  Though I will freely admit that the HC is superior to the WSC


----------



## etexas (Jan 11, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Well I don't see why it would matter in light of the fact that Paul _did_ write the Epistle to the Hebrews.


DIG! Right on! My AV says Paul wrote it! The Early Church Fathers back to the SECOND CENTURY gave it Pauline Authorship and Authority!!!!!


----------

